# Will this motherboard fit this case??



## Turtlemaw (Jun 8, 2011)

All in the title.

Motherboard: Z-Gigabyte GA-H57-USB3 Intel H57 (Socket 1156) DDR3 PCI-Express Micro-ATX Motherboard - Aria Technology

Case 1: Cooler Master Elite 430 Windowed Case - Black [RC-430-KWN1]

case 2: Black ATX Computer Gaming PC Case With 4 x Cooling Fans | eBay UK

Also fitting a Radeon 5770.

-Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes the case will hold a mATX or ATX motherboard.

You should post all the components your planing to use in one thread in the building section would make it a lot easier for everyone here.


----------



## oneitsolutions (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes the case will hold that motherboard


----------

